# Ein Fenster in der Mitte des Frames mit Scrollbalken



## devStorm (5. Februar 2003)

Hallo, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich folgendes finde. 

ich habe eine website mit zwei Frames, ein Frame oben für das Menü und dann das Frame unten als Hauptfenster. 

Nun möchte ich ein weiteres Fenster im Hauptfenster anzeigen lassen. In diesem Fenster sollen die Informationen angezeigt werden, desweiteren muss dieses fenster scrollbalken haben. Soetwas habe ich bereits auf einer Website gesehen, aber leider habe ich die Url nicht mehr. Hat jemand das selbe Script irgendwo bei sich liegen oder kann mir die URL geben wo ich ein solches downloaden kann. 

Für Hilfe währe ich sehr dankbar. 

Danke

Andrej


----------



## corsanostra (5. Februar 2003)

tja... das leidige thema: suchen!

begriff: iframe oder scrollbare tabelle!

schau mal im dreamweaver-forum unter "Hintergrund Frameübergreifend " da habe ich eben etwas zum letzteren gegeben... ansonsten iframe!


----------

